

NewsBee: A Minimalist RSS reader for OSX inspired by a love of Hacker News - hownottowrite
http://www.jamiegrove.com/newsbee

======
sierkb
A RSS Menu clone (or a RSS Menu "light")?

e dot studio: RSS Menu <http://edotstudios.com/products/rss-menu>

RSS Menu in Mac App Store <https://itunes.apple.com/en/app/rss-
menu/id423069534?mt=12>

See also:

RSS Menu 2.2 uploaded to Mac App Store <http://edotstudios.com/news/21>

RSS Menu 2.2 review process <http://edotstudios.com/news/22>

~~~
hownottowrite
Well, not quite.

NewsBee isn't trying to compete with RSS Menu. It's actually doing something
different.

Most news readers create a distraction by telling you much much news you have
left to read. I like to think of this as the +1000 Syndrome of Google Reader.

I created NewsBee because I love keeping up with Hacker News. I just didn't
want to pop into a browser each time I got the urge to check in. I also didn't
want the overhead or distraction of a typical RSS reader showing me all the
things I haven't read.

This is why NewsBee shows one feed and one feed only at a time. It puts the
focus on the site and leaves the distraction behind.

This isn't to say there's anything wrong with a full-fledged RSS reader. Quite
the opposite. There's a place for those too. NewsBee is just something
different.

------
twiceaday
I think Reeder is the best thing on the planet for my use, both on osx and
ios, but I'm going to give this one a try. I use RSS a lot so even a small
improvement in the experience would go a long way.

------
freddy
funny i was just browsing for a new RSS reader.

